# Swift Sundance/Autocruise Starspirit water tank mountings



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

New Motorhome just 1000 miles on the clock and the fresh water tank is falling off!!!!
Reason the tank mountings are so poor in design and week they bend allowing the tank to move some inches in any direction?
Spoken to Swift some weeks ago and was promised a new set for me? to fit, well better than nothing but the same will happen.
Anyone else looked under the tank lately? Give it a good push.
Bent them back but little hope they will stay that way.
Before with the bent arm and after with the 90 degree arm.
Peter


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*More of same.*

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1178360.html#1178360

Peter


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi i dont know how to link my post to yours but i have just had the same with mine only the bracket did brake .
mines all fixed now made my own stuff to do a proper job .


----------

